# New to the forums



## nars2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm 20 years old and live in So-cal. Not many good slopes around here but I go where I can. I have been boarding for about 2 years now. Thought I would join a community to learn and help those who are just starting out!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum mayne!


----------

